# ATTENTION to all W.O.W players!



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 19, 2010)

Well maybe you will laugh with the video that i will show you but i am not putting it on Jokes, funny pics etc thread because *is not a video for laughing* at all.
*Is a serious situation* of a boy completely addicted on W.O.W game and see his reaction when his mother helped from his brother, they deleted his account on W.O.W.
The boy completely lost his minds!
If is not a joke or a fake video, this boy needs medical attention immediately!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zV2y4sUQ2tM&feature=related
*Please be careful when you play this type of games. Are catastrophic even they don't look like!*


----------



## nekoexmachina (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't think that he needs medical help if he doesn't want it. This is his own decision to play WoW, just like drug/alcohol addicts do their own decisions by themselves. You want to screw your life - O.K., why should anyone care?
Any type of things that are interesting, when you spend much of your time on them, are pretty addictive. 

p.s.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2QxLpS3aIM
But this is more like a joke, not a serious situation.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 19, 2010)

> I don't think that he needs medical help if he doesn't want it.


In a situation like this you cannot understand that you have problem. To have medical help the first step is to accept that you have problem!


> Any type of things that are interesting, when you spend much of your time on them, are pretty addictive.


I will agree with that.
completely freak out!
Both of them needs an exorcism


----------



## nekoexmachina (Jul 19, 2010)

> | -------> UNIX. Live Free Or Die! <-------- |


You need it too, crazy UNIX fanatic



> In a situation like this you cannot understand that you have problem.


Until you will not understand that by yourself - you will not have a chance to cure it, by my mind.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 19, 2010)

> You need it too, crazy UNIX fanatic


Well i am  I know that and i don't want to be cured 
I cannot imagine my life without Unix or bash.
I guess i am not the only one here 
Me too i need an exorcism


----------



## Business_Woman (Jul 19, 2010)

The blanket ate his clothes?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 19, 2010)

It's a pretty old video and yes, I would agree, the kid needs help...

What the hell was he thinking when he's trying to stuff the remote up his........


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jul 19, 2010)

What the hell happened to kids? When I was a kid, I was outside riding my bike, digging tunnels in the desert lot down the street, climbing trees, breaking bones, and skinning my knees. Holy crap, when was the last time this kid even saw daylight?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 19, 2010)

> when was the last time this kid even saw daylight?


Probably before starts playing W.O.W 
I also have played W.O.W about a month.
I stop it because it was really an extremely big addiction!
I was with all my friends and we played for hours from our homes!
When finished the trial of one month that the game was giving me, i stopped there.
Yes is veeeeery good game. But play with limits.
Is not about money. I stopped because i know me. I could die playing!
Also a boy from china died playing this game.
He went to an internet cafe, payed to buy a card to play unlimited for a month!
After one week died in front of computer. He had not sleep, and only was drinking coffee and eating chocolates to keep him self without sleep!


----------



## swa (Jul 19, 2010)

The kid doesn't need help (anymore). Well, maybe he does. 
But I think what his family did is the best help ever possible, deleting his account and record his behaviour on video.
It's really good help if the kid himself see this video over 6 months or so, and again over 1 year, again over 2 years and probably still angry. But he will learn to understand, unfortunately he had to learn the hard way.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 19, 2010)

Also a bad thing is that if i was this kid i will never go back to school!
Is not only the reaction. But the remote control..... is too much 
Probably all his school have seen this video.
But this video exists because his family deleted his account on W.O.W
That means that they understood that somewhere something was wrong!


----------



## rusty (Jul 20, 2010)

Heh, games certainly make people do the strangest of things
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XzxvDTPm-g

spoof of the above
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCJwlh8H-qw


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 20, 2010)

Meh.  This guy does it better.


----------



## chalbersma (Jul 20, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> Meh.  This guy does it better.



God damn it!

But I love that song soo much...


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 20, 2010)

chalbersma said:
			
		

> But I love that song soo much...



I didn't just link it: I had to sit back a relive a moment from the 10th grade myself.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 20, 2010)

> I didn't just link it: I had to sit back a relive a moment from the 10th grade myself.


fronclynne this is your: 1000 posts!!!!
Welcome Senior Member


----------



## chancey (Jul 20, 2010)

I agree he goes crazy ... and it is a little funny, it looks like hes doing a ritual to summon the wow gods to reactivate his account lol

But at the same time we've all done things that we go crazy about - the rest of us just aren't as animated as him, this is nothing compared to some of the stories you hear of people dying of heart failure from playing for 6 days straight or murdering someone for selling a rare item on ebay.

If a few bed punches and the worlds worst strip show is the worst this kid ever gets then he should count himself lucky.


----------



## dh (Jul 20, 2010)

That first video is a fake. The same guy has some other videos where acts in a similar manner


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 20, 2010)

> That first video is a fake. The same guy has some other videos where acts in a similar manner


I hope you have right. But even this is true, if you were on his possition, you would record a video that you put a remote control ........ and upload it on youtube?
What the %#@&$* !!!


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 21, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> you would record a video that you put a remote control ........ and upload it on youtube?
> What the %#@&$* !!!



I dunno about me, but _HE_ sure did.

Uh, & there are plenty of videos out there of people putting things places they should not go, (if you know what I mean, and I think you do) should you care to search for them.  Rule 34 and all that.


----------



## darkshadow (Jul 21, 2010)

I think his father should drop him in street so he learn what real life it is , or maybe he will be get killed and get free from his pathetic life , while he get angry because a game other are starving to death .....


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 21, 2010)

> Uh, & there are plenty of videos out there of people putting things places they should not go, (if you know what I mean, and I think you do)


There are a lot of people on this world that they are not normal!


> while he get angry because a game other are starving to death .....


If you are not living in Uganda the truth is that you cannot understand that very easy!
Maybe some times when you see unicef on tv but after 2 minutes you have already forgot the images of babies that dies because of lack of food, water and medication!


----------



## darkshadow (Jul 21, 2010)

> If you are not living in Uganda the truth is that you cannot understand that very easy!
> Maybe some times when you see unicef on tv but after 2 minutes you have already forgot the images of babies that dies because of lack of food, water and medication!


even with that I feel that kid gone so far and his action mean that he didn't feel what real life it is that because of his parent  so lets blame no body a loss of that kid will not mean any thing to any body even to his parent the will feel the peace that they search for after his birth , so he Must die ,, no no no no he must suffer then die so he will know what WW is ? Pain !


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jul 29, 2010)

There are more vids of this kid, he seems to have a more serious problems than a "simple" addiction. He freaks out over anything to the point it's not even funny anymore.

I remember watching a piece on (Dutch) television where they started the (first?) WoW rehab program inAmsterdam. I remember one guy telling he pissed in a bottle instead of going to the toilet because going to the toilet would mean no WoW.
I don't understand that at all. Why not get a laptop? 

I played WoW for three months, a befriended co worker introduced it to me. I found it boring, repetitive, and lacking in depth...


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 30, 2010)

*Actually, no, this conversation has taken a bad enough turn*



			
				Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> I remember one guy telling he pissed in a bottle instead of going to the toilet because going to the toilet would mean no WoW.



Heh.  Many years ago I drove trucks for a living.  Your example elicits a shrug, at best.

Now if he'd paid $20 and gotten knifed by a lot lizard I _might_ say the dude has a problem, but I doubt that happens much playing WoW.


----------

